# New Forum - Please Post Properly



## Sean Adams

This forum has been specifically created for pictures of storms and different things everyone encounters while out on the job. This forum will help keep the pictures of trucks, equipment, etc... clear, and it will help keep the commercial snow removal forums running smoothly as well.


----------



## karl klein

i would like to make a suggestion that everyone post the date in the title to the thread instead of saying "today's storm". thank you for considering the change i feel it will be better for searching for previos pics.


----------



## showscape

*me frist post on strem page*

some pics from are 10 in snow fall in 3 years this is the most snow. we got intill the storm we got on new years we got 16 in of snow


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

Ok I will TRY to remember to put the dates. Please check pictures of my for dates. Just got a camera that has a date stamp on it. 11-15-2009.
I JUST NEED TO REMEMBER TO SET THE RIGHT DATE IN THE CAMERA WHEN THE BATTERIES GOT DEAD.


----------



## yanktonite

*Goeden Construction*

We have been doing snow plowing for our WalMart for many, many years. Working with their new corporate maintenance contractor USM has been the most horrible experience you can imagine! I cannot believe these people...we have dealt with 28 of their "professionals" since October and NONE of them know their right hand from their left. Needless to say we have yet to sign one of their contracts as it changes from one day to the next and that is IF you can talk to the last person who has called you!!! We have decided to NOT do any more snow removal for WalMart with this corporation running it. They had hired a contractor from Iowa 2 hrs away and he only lasted 1.5 day.....With the 2 blizzards we have had.....well?????????


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

yanktonite;949809 said:


> We have been doing snow plowing for our WalMart for many, many years. Working with their new corporate maintenance contractor USM has been the most horrible experience you can imagine! I cannot believe these people...we have dealt with 28 of their "professionals" since October and NONE of them know their right hand from their left. Needless to say we have yet to sign one of their contracts as it changes from one day to the next and that is IF you can talk to the last person who has called you!!! We have decided to NOT do any more snow removal for WalMart with this corporation running it. They had hired a contractor from Iowa 2 hrs away and he only lasted 1.5 day.....With the 2 blizzards we have had.....well?????????


I know what you mean. I worked for someone that did Local Wal mart here. I went there to do it one time. *Here they had someone else snowplowing & salting the parking lot.* LOL Big Wal Truck was getting stunk at the enatance way & blocking it so other busy can not get any business! Good thing my boss give me cell phone I had to call him to see what was going on.


----------



## alldayrj

*wallmart*

I was thinking of going after a Wallmart here in LI NY are you saying I should steer clear or each mgr is different. I have 2 bobcats with push boxes and 2 trucks can that handle a wallmart lot? What do you think? Who should I ask for to bid on contract?
Thanks, RJ


----------

